# Another newbie from CO!



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

I "see" some familiar names on here. Looks like another nice place to talk all things horses!

I live in CO and own three horses. There is a fourth that I spoil, too, however:wink: . My life surrounds working to afford them, and then trying to find time to enjoy them LOL Story of everyone here, right?!?

I'm rather boring, so I'll start off with the ones you really want to meet. The equines!

I'll do my two Appy girls first.

First is Taylor. She is my 12 year old ApHC mare (NC) . She is an absolute sweetheart, sensitive, and wants to please.

First picture is from this last winter with her beads:



























Next is my 2008 ApHC filly, Jazzy. She is an absolute sweetheart...however, she is the type who seems to enjoy seeing the trouble she can get herself into. 

She sure has tested how 'horse proof' the barn is!




























Next is Tigger.

He is my 8 year old AQHA gelding. He is the newest addition. An absolute teddybear. I think if he could sneak in your house, he would. 




























Lastly, is the other 'resident'. This ham is actually my mother's. However, he is part of the family!

Charlie is a 7 year old DWB/TB cross. Charlie is just Charlie. Part goofball, and part something else.











(he has a halter on here as he was grazing behind the barn after his bath...not in pasture, I was right there).


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome. I absolutley love Jazzy. I am an appaloosa person. She is gorgeous!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice to see other Colorado people on the forum.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum , you have beautiful horses . I love Taylor !


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!



Cowgirl140ty said:


> Welcome. I absolutley love Jazzy. I am an appaloosa person. She is gorgeous!


Thank you! I am so excited about her. I can't wait until she is a tad older and going undersaddle. I have a feeling she is going to be a blast.

In regards to her 'stinker' ways, her breeder took this video of Jazzy and her feed trough in 08'...I think she was 9-10 months or so (she developed her first snowflakes last year, and is finally starting to varnish this year!)


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

HAHAHAH she just made my day , I've seen horses play with feed tubs but never a huge one like that .She is just too cute .


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. I have a 2 yr old to. I have been on his back a few times just doin real slow stuff. Mostly focusing on a little more ground work first. I hope shes is a blast for you.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

AfterParty said:


> HAHAHAH she just made my day , I've seen horses play with feed tubs but never a huge one like that .She is just too cute .


Looking back, I thought I should have probably taken into account with that video what I was getting into buying her. LOL

She is a great filly, just very curious about things, and if she thinks she can make it....she'll go for it!!



Cowgirl140ty said:


> Yea. I have a 2 yr old to. I have been on his back a few times just doin real slow stuff. Mostly focusing on a little more ground work first. I hope shes is a blast for you.


 
Two year old Appy?! Love to see!

Jazzy is doing mostly just groundwork right now. I hope to have her saddled here shortly. I'll be reserving the 'first ride' dibs to my trainer though!:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I have got to say first off that you have some absolutely gorgeous horses. It makes me want to steal them all LOL. Welcome to the forum, it is a really nice family here.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well... here is a pic of him... Im not a big fan of his color. But I did a lot of research before I bred for him.... (Plus Im not riding color... lol)


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Wow, I have got to say first off that you have some absolutely gorgeous horses. It makes me want to steal them all LOL. Welcome to the forum, it is a really nice family here.


Thank you! LOL...Well don't do that! I'd miss them too much:wink:



Cowgirl140ty said:


> Well... here is a pic of him... Im not a big fan of his color. But I did a lot of research before I bred for him.... (Plus Im not riding color... lol)


Oh he is gorgeous!

Is he a fewspot? What is his breeding? He looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Concealed45 (May 31, 2010)

Im a Colorado Newbie too ! Glad to see other Colorado members here !


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. They registered him as a few spot snowcap. Ummm... if you go on allbreedpedigree.com , I have put all my horses on there... you can look them up... maybe we have some relatives =) 
His name is: ImHeirrisistibleToo
My 3 yr old filly is: L A Malibu Maui
And my 9 Yr old gelding is: LA Storm. 

I love finding horses related to mine =)


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

Concealed45 said:


> Im a Colorado Newbie too ! Glad to see other Colorado members here !


Another Coloradoan!!

Welcome, too!!



Cowgirl140ty said:


> Yea. They registered him as a few spot snowcap. Ummm... if you go on allbreedpedigree.com , I have put all my horses on there... you can look them up... maybe we have some relatives =)
> His name is: ImHeirrisistibleToo
> My 3 yr old filly is: L A Malibu Maui
> And my 9 Yr old gelding is: LA Storm.
> ...


Oh, very nice! 

Some similar lines in the back(Red Plaudit through Prince Plaudit, Impressive etc.):
Jazzability Appaloosa

Jazzy's Dam is actually a QH . She was her first registered Appy foal.

And the dad was Zips Long John. I don't know if you get the monthly Appaloosa magazine. However, they just did an article on another Zips Long John foal in there, Blazin Zipper, in this months issue. He was the handsome fellow at the end of Brooks and Dunn video "Cowgirls Don't Cry".


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm.. I sure do. Will have to go home and look at that. Thats pretty awesome. I like her bloodlines a lot. Nothing real close to mine... but shes got a lot of nice horses there.


----------

